# Mclane Push Reel Mower



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

I just picked up this Mclane reel mower yesterday morning! It is in great shape. I know they retail at around $500.

I picked it up for $20.

Any thoughts on ************ this reel mower?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

WOW Killer Deal ! Congrats!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

The reel to bedknife looks like the same as a powered unit. I would say it is similar in the backlapping as the powered unit except the drive chain? Is on the opposite side.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Is that a 10 blade? Let us know how it cuts. I need one for a small patch I can't access with the big mower.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome. Have the same mower, but I dont have the grass catcher.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

As far as backlapping, I made a piece to slip over the sprocket shaft that re-uses the Allen head set screw to hold it on. It allowed me to use a cordless drill to power the reel backwards.


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Is that a 10 blade? Let us know how it cuts. I need one for a small patch I can't access with the big mower.


Yep it is a 10 blade!


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

Paul said:


> As far as backlapping, I made a piece to slip over the sprocket shaft that re-uses the Allen head set screw to hold it on. It allowed me to use a cordless drill to power the reel backwards.


That sounds awesome! Could you send a picture of it?


----------



## jhn_plsn (Oct 8, 2018)

Paul said:


> As far as backlapping, I made a piece to slip over the sprocket shaft that re-uses the Allen head set screw to hold it on. It allowed me to use a cordless drill to power the reel backwards.


Combine the connector with some backlapping compound and sell it as a kit. I would buy it as there is no such thing that I have found.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Here is the latest version.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

An update! I ended up using a drill and a ton of duct tape to backlap. All sharp and ready for the season.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ReelOlives said:


> An update! I ended up using a drill and a ton of duct tape to backlap. All sharp and ready for the season.


Looks great! FYI @Reelrollers sells a nice backlapping adapter for this now. I think it was only about 25 bucks shipped. Worked great!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Paul said:


>


I had one made last year that works. Using a very large socket and welding bolts on to it to fit the sprocket. Works like a champ.


Also I see the folks at ReelRollers have come up with a back lap kit for the McLane. Haven't used it myself. But for the price I'd take a chance on it if I didn't have the above already.

https://reelrollers.com/product/mclane-reel-mower-backlap-kit/

Whatever you do....don't buy the one that McLane makes. It's a pain in the rear to use.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Paul said:


> Here is the latest version.


Bet you get a lot better contact than the one I had made. That's solid.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

Great find


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I might have to order that kit.


----------

